# Meldahl Dam 02/19/10



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Went down to the dam as I said I was today. Ramp was horrible, covered with mud but managed to launch. Water was in perfect condition. Water temp was 35.1 degrees. Visibility was excellent. Fished for 3 hours in the lock approaches with variety of baits and only managed two dinky sauger about 10 inches long. I don't know what it wrong with the river or the sauger but it is definately not looking great. I have never seen the fishing this bad at the dam especially this time of year.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I was hoping it stabilized by now, but guess not. With all of this snow the big thaw will have the big O ragin' for weeks on end. Depending on the weather this spring I bet we wont really be into the sauger at the dams untill late April. Weird weather patterns this winter.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

All I have ever heard is how good the fishing in below the dams in February. I am yet to see it this year. I figured they were stacked in there right now. I caught more fish at the dam in November than I have in any other month.


----------



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry about your luck. I was really feeling like I missed something because I was trying to go today also. But I dont feel as bad now.
Did you put in at Neville? Did you use minnows?

Better luck next time.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, I put in at Neville. I used curly tails tipped with minnows. I also tried night crawlers. I also used a couple of other baits. Caught both fish within 5 minutes of each other. I really don't understand what the problem is. I have caught fish consistently there all winter but the last 3 times I have been there, have only caught the two fish. Was limiting out every time back in November and December.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Are u fishing in the approach on the ohio side? if so are you anchoring up against the damn i did this 1 time by using magnets


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't anchor I just troll around. But yes I fish on the Ohio side.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a friend that wants to come down from New Philly to fish the warm water discharge and Meldalf he is talking about coming down very soon.(week or to) What do you guys think. I am reading this about Meldalf and its not to good of a report. what about the warm water discharge for Stripers Think there much going on there.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

been dead all winter at the discharge, we just need a thaw


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

macfish??? using magnets?? u fishing for steelheads


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone been out at meldalf or the warm water lately?


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> Has anyone been out at meldalf or the warm water lately?


What is "Meldalf"? At first I thought it was a typo for Meldahl, but I saw where you used it in two separate posts. Am I missing something?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

no type O Meldahl what i mean. I am going to have to ty it out my self. and the warm water discharge. A buddy called me and asked if there were any warm water dis. that the striper should be in it there this time of year. If its on then they are going to come down and give it a shot. If we wait to long then the spring thaws will hit and there goes 3 weeks + I want to catch some fish lol


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> Has anyone been out at meldalf or the warm water lately?





Karp said:


> What is "Meldalf"? At first I thought it was a typo for Meldahl, but I saw where you used it in two separate posts. Am I missing something?





wildman said:


> no type O Meldahl what i mean. I am going to have to ty it out my self. and the warm water discharge. A buddy called me and asked if there were any warm water dis. that the striper should be in it there this time of year. If its on then they are going to come down and give it a shot. If we wait to long then the spring thaws will hit and there goes 3 weeks + I want to catch some fish lol


After you hook you some fish, you might try hooked on phonics!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Considering the fact that you are new to the site and that it took you 15 post to figure out that lm is large mouth and not little Miami. Unpleasant commits are not needed. If I have to elaborate on my extensive education degrees and accomplishment, I can. 

All I want is info on Meldahl Dam and the the warm water discharges. 

I have not had a chew in 4 days so tread lightly! LOL


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> Considering the fact that you are new to the site and that it took you 15 post to figure out that lm is large mouth and not little Miami. Unpleasant commits are not needed. If I have to elaborate on my extensive education degrees and accomplishment, I can.
> 
> All I want is info on Meldahl Dam and the the warm water discharges.
> 
> I have not had a chew in 4 days so tread lightly! LOL


My apologies, just having a little fun. It's been a long winter, and cabin fever has gotten the best of me at this point. Just trying to lighten things up a bit. 

Cheers, 
Karp


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

All good. going on day 5! 

Where is the best place to put in To get near the warm water Discharge and Meldahl. Nine Mile?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Meldahl Dam - Ohio River 
: FORECASTs are in 6-hour increments.
:Obsv Valid / 00Z / 06Z / 12Z / 18Z
: Feb 28 / 24.6 / 24.5 / 24.4/ 24.2
: Mar 01 : / 23.7 / 23.2 / 22.4 / 21.7
: Mar 02 : / 21.0 / 20.5 / 20.2 / 19.9
: Mar 03 : / 19.7 / 19.5 / 19.3 / 19.2
: Mar 04 : / 19.0 / 18.8 / 18.7 / 18.6
: Mar 05 : / 18.4 / 18.3 / 18.2

Fished today with starvin we had 75+ sauger... We keep 20 keepers


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

Neville is closest to Meldahl






wildman said:


> All good. going on day 5!
> 
> Where is the best place to put in To get near the warm water Discharge and Meldahl. Nine Mile?


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

Neville is closest to Meldahl on Ohio side, Foster on the KY side






wildman said:


> All good. going on day 5!
> 
> Where is the best place to put in To get near the warm water Discharge and Meldahl. Nine Mile?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, I drove down yesterday. The ramp was clear at Neville. Ready to get the poles wet.


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

No problem Good Luck, let us know how you do








wildman said:


> Thanks, I drove down yesterday. The ramp was clear at Neville. Ready to get the poles wet.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Checked out Meldahl on the Kentucky side yesterday (3-2).

It is quite fishable and the water clarity is OK.

Foster ramp is muck all of the way up to the railroad trestle so there will be no launching there until the corps or some locals get together and clean it off.

Glad to hear that Neville is OK - gives us an option.

Any word on New Richmond????


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

It wasn't cleaned of as of Tuesday.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it was good and Nine mile wasn't


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

anybody know what it looks like off the dam right now! Thinkin of driving to the dam and getting my line wet!


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

BigCatDaddy said:


> anybody know what it looks like off the dam right now! Thinkin of driving to the dam and getting my line wet!


If the game warden sees you fishing off the dam he will politely ask you to get down off the wall. I am thinking about heading over Sunday a few hours before dark and try my luck off the bank.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

You cant get far enough out on the wall to do any good right now. There is a large tree that the high water deposited on top of it and you cant climb over it. At least it was there last week, will take a huge saw or a flood to get rid of it.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

i think i may give it a try anyway!


----------

